# Delta parts hard to find



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

i was in contact with a service rep at the local Delta service center and found the parts I wanted for my Delta scroll saw are indefinitely unavailable. I was told the reason for this is the company was bought by an outfit he called MAT who recalled all the parts and have dawdled about redistributing them.
Anybody have any idea whats going on? This sounds like gross stupidity on MATs part. Only reason I can see for that kind of action might be to force customers into buying new tools rather than maintain and repair the old ones.
They obviosly are not overly worried about customer loyalty, that goes both ways ya know!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Try one of these places...I've had no problems with getting parts.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-parts-c-3275.html?ps=1&gclid=CL71tOL0vawCFQN-hwod3Xf8oA

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/delta-tool-parts.html


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Try one of these places...I've had no problems with getting parts.
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-parts-c-3275.html?ps=1&gclid=CL71tOL0vawCFQN-hwod3Xf8oA
> 
> http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/delta-tool-parts.html


Neither place actually has the items in stock and Toolpartsdirect lists them as 30+ days to ship. Ereplacements has the part I need as no estimated release date, so I tend to believe the parts are not going to be available for the forseeable future. If I had proper prints of the part I might could fabricate one for myself with a chunk of steel and a file, my biggest hurdle is I never had the part to look at in the first place as it was missing when I got the machine.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I ran into a similar problem in getting parts for a Unifence. I ordered parts mid-summer from one of the above vendors. Some I got right away, some arrived about two weeks ago and some I'm still waiting for.

I wondered what was going on and Gary's post helps explain it. Fortunately, the parts I'm still waiting for are cosmetic and the ones I needed to get the fence functional were in the first shipment.

Bill


----------



## PaulFitz (Nov 21, 2011)

I represent the new Delta, Delta Power Equipment Corp. It was not bought by MAT. We are in Anderson, South Carolina please email [email protected] and we will help you find parts. You can also go to our website at www.deltamachinery.com. Contact me if you still have issues.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been to that site and on to Servicenet with the same results. Even worse is the popup window that asks for the type number, it locks up on that and you can't get past it to even search or select your parts for ordering. Go kick the IT guy's chair and wake him up on this.
I need parts for the quick realease blade clamp which is common to a range of scroll saws, can't find the clamp lever.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*Gary....*

I have a less than 3 year old unisaw collecting dust(not in a good way) in my shop because delta has no parts for those saws. There seems to be a bad worm gear on my saw and makes a terrible vibration-rattling noise on start up. I have made literally 40-50 calls to different delta people, from service centers, to warranty people with no luck. Im in delaware and nearest service center is in Philadelphia. Two weeks ago I was told that someone was going to call be back and set up an appointment to come down to my shop and try and fix my saw. Never heard from anyone. I acually went out and purchased a 30 year powermatic 66 to replace that POS i have sitting in the corner of the shop now. Here is the real funny thing.....if you go to the delta website and try and order parts for the "brand new, redesigned Unisaw, Made in America junk" you will see that almost 80% of the parts are backorder and not in stock. To me thats a very bad sign. I will never purchase another Unisaw again, unless it was an old one. This whole post has brought up some bad memories for me......


jraks


----------



## PaulFitz (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr. Beasley, I have exchanged emails with members of the new Delta team. If you provide me with your scroll saw model number and part number we will help you find the part you need. Also there is an accessory quick blade clamp Model 40-251 that you should be able to order via ServiceNet that might serve your purpose. But knowing your model number would help. Regards.


----------



## PaulFitz (Nov 21, 2011)

Jraks, If you can provide me with contact information I will have a member of the Delta team contact you about your Unisaw. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Paul I'm glad you have come to the forums. On some photography forums we've had reps from suppliers and manufacturers take up residence and it made a world of difference and showed the manufacturers are listening to thier customers better.
On the other hand Service Net is a joke. It insisted the part number you gave me is a model number and wouldn't put it in the cart. I tried to load the diagram to see if it had a place to load it in the cart there but it went to la la land at that point. You need to go kick some butt over there as this is hurting your sales ability something bad.
BTW the saw is a 40-540. I went to Ereplacementparts and ordered the parts, at least this site let me order the part number you gave me.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Interesting discussion....good stuff!BW


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*No Wonder !!!*

And people wonder why jobs go overseas. !!!!
Untrained, uncareing folks everywhere !!!!
I work in the energy industry. Try getting good quality machinist. Or the very least machine operators. 
The getting paid for the experienced people argument only goes so far. Most of the folks these days are more concerned about playing video games than learning a trade then they spend their time fooling with their smartphones while supposedly at work.

Sorry bout that, did not mean to get on the soap box.

Must be getting old. No tolerance for incompetance anymore.


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

about a year or two ago i had a simaler experiance with delta and this was before the sale. the bearings on my scroll saw failed, two bearings pressed into an aluminum dog bone lookin thing. got out my parts breakdown, contacted delta and they said the part was discontinued, on a relatively new saw bought from lowes. at that point I swore I would never buy another tool from delta and would warn all of my wood working friends about their lack of customer service. being that I'm in the detroit area I was able to source new bearings and press them into the old part to make the repair. why should a customer have to get the run around to get parts for their equipment. It's nice of paulfitz to offer help but what about the rest of the customers out there that are not on this forum? any future purchases for me will definately not be delta, IMO no longer a quality product or service, have become disposable tools, if I can't get parts for them I'm not interested. I should be able to make 1 phone call and get what I need. seriously? grizzly gives me better customer service and at a better price!


----------



## PaulFitz (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr. Beasley, regarding ServiceNet, I did not know at they time I told you about the accessory Model 40-251 that they cannot sell accessories as that would be in competition with the dealers. Your local dealer should be able to order accessories. Here at the new Delta we are trying hard to bring back the quality and customer service that Delta was known for. We are learning all the time but are certainly committed to making Delta a first rate woodworking machinery company.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Well you keep pushing Paul, we all want to see a top quality local manufacturer and if your team can get Delta back in that frame I'd be glad to call Delta a favorite.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have several Delta machines that I think are very good, however the local dealer/repair/parts place no longer handles Delta and I want to get a dust hood for my Delta planner and a bearing for a belt sander. I've had the same experience as others using servicenet. Everything is back ordered and no date at all as to when parts will become available.


----------



## PaulFitz (Nov 21, 2011)

Johnnie, if you can provide us with part numbers and model numbers we here at the new Delta will make every attempt to help you find the parts. PaulFitz


----------



## anniegreensprings (Feb 16, 2012)

i recently tried to get parts for my Unifence, a cursor, and when i contacted Delta repair center they said that they are on back order. so i contacted 3 other parts company and they all told me the same story, that they have been on back order for at least 3-6 months with no eta date. i have a lot of Delta machinery, now if Delta is going to give me and other loyal customers this type of service then they should just lock their doors. it seems that the company's new owner really don't give a rat's patoot about taking care of their customers needs. all of us who purchased this equipment expected to be able to get replacement parts with in a reasonable amount of time. it's nice to see that Mr Paul Fitz is trying to accomadate our needs. i certainly hope that Delta gets their company back to what it used to be like, better equipment and better customer service. none of us loyal customers can afford to have their equipment sitting idle because we cannot get replacement parts. Mr Fitz, if you can help me find a cursor for my Unifence, part# 400-06-375-0001 i will leave you a little something in my will.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello Mr. Fitz
I too, am a frustrated Delta tool owner.
I have gone throught the same waiting line as others have stated.
I need a very simple tool accesory.
When I go to replacement parts. com anywhere, they say it's discontinued
I went to my local tool repair/dealer.
He said he'd order one.
That was 6 months ago....nothing.....

This is simple really....just help the folks here that have purchased Delta tools get the parts we need to maintain them.....simple as that:shifty:

This is all I need
Knife Gauge - part # 1343917 for Planer model # 22-540
I'll even show you what it looks like.....:smile:










So what's the next step???
Thank you for looking into one of the best woodworking forums on the net.
Tom


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I share Annie's grief. I mentioned above in a November post that I am waiting for back-ordered Unifence parts since July, 2011. Well, some dribbled in (including a cursor!) but I still have three parts outstanding from a reputable dealer.

On the other hand, some RAS bevel gears that were back-ordered for a month just shipped.

Delta should have their parts network functioning by now - it's been about a year since they changed owners. No one should have to contact Delta directly to get parts; Delta should be fulfilling orders to its vendors. This has been an inexcusable situation.

Bill


----------



## PaulFitz (Nov 21, 2011)

The latest news I have on the Unifence cursor part number 400-06-375-0001; they are in stock and can be ordered for you by your local Delta service branch. For some reason ServiceNet doesn't work. Paul Fitz for Delta


----------



## BadBob (Feb 2, 2011)

I have quite a few Delta tools so you Guys are gonna give me nightmares!


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

The new Delta Power Equipment Corp. is a subsidiary of Chang Type Industry Co., a Taiwan based company. At this point, Delta is a shadow of it's former self. IMO, it started when Black and Decker bought them in 2005. They were after Porter Cable but Delta came with them in a package deal. They cut a number of tool lines and sold them to Chang Type Industries in 2011. I'm not sure what the deal is but, somehow B&D is still mixed in when it comes to parts. You're lucky if you can get parts for machines they're still making, let alone all the machines that have been discontinued. They say things are going to get better but, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I am hoping I am not in the Delta Servicenet nightmare others have mentioned. I ordered some parts for my newly aquired Delta 8" jointer April 10th. Three of the four parts were listed as in stock and one was on backorder. I checked the box that said ship the in stock parts right away and the backordered one when available and figured they would ship in the two days that they said it takes for processing orders. Well according to their site they have not shipped and have an estimated ship date of between 4/19 and 4/22. I was already leary of ordering from them when I saw it was going to be $10.50 just to ship one small set screw, that they were charging $5 for, 2 small o-rings and a 3" rod handle. I also ordered the dust chute because I didn't want to pay a seperate $10.50 shipping when, if ever, it was restocked. I could probably used any small screw that fit for the pulley, but wanted to make it easy and just order the right one.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Did we scare Paul Fitz, from Delta, away? I believe I am now in the Delta parts nightmare. My order on 4/10 which was supposed to ship on 4/12, was then changed to between 4/19-4/22, is now scheduled for between 4/22-4/25 estimated. And this is without the backordered part. They said all the other parts were in stock when I ordered them. I just called the Servicenet customer service, after searching for a number I called the wrong one and was transferred. She looked into it and then said she had to call Delta and get back to me since they handle their own parts shipments. I said OK, but this was not good considering I paid 10.50 to ship parts that they said were in stock and would fit in a #10 envelope with a regular stamp. And $10.50 their minimum shipping fee for anything and it is regular mail. Even worse is I can't cancel my order online and not sure if I can on the phone. If she does not give me a decent answer when/if she calls back I will try and cancel it. I could probably get a set screw or any screw that will work in the motor pulley at Home Depot and the rest of the parts could be rigged with other hardware. It is just a lock bar to adjust the fence. I could use a bolt and nut as a handle and save $20 bucks.

Not good Delta.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Paul - 
You're a braver man than I - the shipping charge alone would have scared me off. My ACE hardware sells the set screws in every imaginable size. Same for the O-rings. I don't know what the "rod handle" is, but given a pic I'll bet there are a few places like MSC that carry it, or there's a Craftsman or Dewalt tool with the same piece to be had for less headache.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah Joe, I was put off by the shipping charge at first and didn't order the stuff for a week. Then I said to heck with it and foolishly ordered, even after this thread. I thought it would save me a trip and be easier to just order the right parts. My mistake. I also really hoped they would get the dust chute in soon and ship it as part of the original shipping charge. Then the $10.50 would not be that bad. If she calls back with anything other than the parts are being shipped, I am going to try and cancel the order.


----------



## PaulFitz (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr. Gillespie,
I'm still hanging around. If you would email me your Order Number I will have someone at Delta look into it and get back to you.
PaulFitz
[email protected]


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

OK Delta Servicenet, my parts have arrived 8 days after I ordered them. Not too bad. Here are some ways for you to re-gain the the tool buyers trust though, since my experience was far from pleasant and satisfying.

1st - Get a better stock of your parts. I am still waiting on a dust chute that seems has been on back order for a long time from the looks of other forum posters around the net. When people shell out big money for a stationary tool, they want to be able to get parts for it when they need them and not have a 400lb white elephant that does not work.

2nd - Get your website and ordering fulfilment process down better/faster. I know when I order something from B&H Photo or Amazon, that they say is in stock, that order is on the delivery truck either the same or next day, no matter the shipping method chosen. My one order page on ServiceNet still says estimated shipping 4/25-4/28. When I click on the order # for more detail it says that it has shipped and gives me a tracking # for FedEx that does not work, it shipped USPS.

3rd - Don't charge $10.50 for shipping what amounts to less than a business class envelope worth of parts unless it is 2-3 day. If you want a premium to ship parts get them in the mail next day, not 6 days after someone orders and has to call to find out where their parts are and why they have not shipped.

I ordered the 4" metal bar, 2 tiny rubber o-rings and a set screw, really $10.50 to ship? I also ordered a dust chute that is on back order and I am almost positive that even though it was in the same order, I will be charged another $10.50 when and if it ever comes in. I would cancel that part of the order, but I guess because so many people cancel back-ordered/slow stuff, they no longer have that button on the website active. So it will take more time and phone calls.


















4th - Don't charge $5.00 for a set screw. These are not space shuttle parts. I should have went to the hardware store and looked first but I thought I was taking the easier route ordering from Servicenet, wrong. I realize that you need to make a profit and think that is OK, but really, what does this screw cost?

Delta I own a lot of your tools, as well as Dewalt and other brands that were at one time made together by the same company. I have read that Delta is no longer with them and I hope you get it together and re-gain our trust, in this case you did not. I will look other places before ordering from you again and will think hard about buying new Delta tools in the future.

PS. Paul Fitz, thanks for the reply and the email. I wrote you one the other night and it was bounced back to me for some reason.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't have any problems with Delta at this point. I own several older stationary tools. Just wondering what Mr. Fitz's position with Delta is. I have had some experience trying to take care of customers while fighting the bureaucracy of a large company. I feel for you Mr. Fitz.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Try one of these places...I've had no problems with getting parts.
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-parts-c-3275.html?ps=1&gclid=CL71tOL0vawCFQN-hwod3Xf8oA
> 
> http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/delta-tool-parts.html



Here is a great line from the second of those links:



> "We have broken all of the tools from Delta...."


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Need some parts for your brand new Delta Unisaw? I hope it's not one of the 70+ parts that are currently backordered or you wait too long and they sell out of the 90+ parts that they have in limited quantities. UniSaw 36-L552 parts  
I know my local tool salesman dreads when anyone asks him for Delta parts. He hates dealing with them.


----------



## Mad Turner (Nov 12, 2012)

*My Part order Misery*



PaulFitz said:


> Johnnie, if you can provide us with part numbers and model numbers we here at the new Delta will make every attempt to help you find the parts. PaulFitz


Here's my story on my fiasco:

I needed some touch up paint for my Delta Lathe. I provided model # and serial # to the individual at 800-223-PART. She confirmed it was the right paint. Cost $32.00 for one rattle can!!!
The can I received was defective. It sputtered a few drops and that’s all. Also what did come out was almost white. I called 800-223-PART again they advised I could exchange or return to the return address on the packing list (Anaheim, CA). Since I travel a lot for my work it was somewhat convenient to drop it off. The address is a Dewalt service center, who really didn’t want to do anything for me, since Delta "was no longer under them" 

After some argument they agreed to order a replacement can. I also called 800-223-PART again to double-check that the part # was right because the color wasn’t even close. Spoke to the Tech service dept and was assured the part # was correct.

About a week later the replacement can arrived, this one worked but again color wasn't even close. So back to Anaheim I go, and again the same resistance to refund my money. He even told me that the paint will get darker with more coats....really????

After more arguments he agreed to refund a portion of my purchase (minus restock fee)

Wow, I was glad just to be done with it. If it wasn't that I paid $32.00 for a simple rattle can of paint, I just would have just let it go.

Bottom line, I just went to Sherwin Williams, got a custom color match, bought a hvlp spray gun (both for less than $30) and now my lathe is looking great. 

I never should have even dealt with Delta. Wow, what bad customer service. I pray I never need parts. Probably have to have to go to a machine shop to get it made...


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I have a few Delta machines, I bought used for great prices. I had some trouble getting parts, but nothing that would prevent their use, thank God. Hopefully that never happens. I will never buy new Delta machine until this mess is worked out.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I've got a couple parts on order from ereplacementparts for my Delta lathe. Almost seems like a hail-mary that they will actually end up here.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Shop Dad said:


> I've got a couple parts on order from ereplacementparts for my Delta lathe. Almost seems like a hail-mary that they will actually end up here.


Did you ever get them? I am in the Delta Parts Nightmare Loop now too and have been for months. I have finally emailed Paul after finding this thread. We'll see but I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

No. Finally cancelled the order. I got one part from Grizzly, a switch. It worked great with a minor "fitting." The other is specialized and haven't found it yet.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul replied to my email but is no longer with Delta. He forwarded my email to someone inside Delta and she eventually sent me an email with the standard "we are currently in the midst of a move . . ". Ah yes, "the move". I replied that in the time this "move" is taking, entire cities have been built . . . . in China. And that's no exaggeration. We are witnessing the demise of Delta very slowly. Some think it's by design but not me. I just think the top cats at Delta are too stupid to know how to cash in on that once esteemed name. So the saga continues.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

My buddy ordered a new 46-460 from Rockler a month ago........
Still no word on an arrival date, since it's been back ordered :huh:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

He'd be better off canceling it and getting a Jet or Steel City or even Grizzly. Anything but a Delta.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I own some Delta stuff and would really think twice before ever buying new and it would have to be a great deal on used given the problems getting parts.


----------



## joebob (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a nice Delta contractor's saw back in the 90s and was very happy with it. Ended up getting out of woodworking for a while and sold it. When I decided to start up again, I figured Delta was still a great company and chose a used Delta 34-441 over a used Ridgid 3650. Now I'm finding replacement parts are impossible to find. Wanted to upgrade to cast iron wings. None available. Need a blade guard and splitter. Same thing. Almost tempted to get rid of the saw and get something with some support.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You could have knocked me over with a feather after I opened this box. They actually arrived. I will still avoid Delta but at least they came through on this finally. I complained when they let me down so I need to acknowledge when they come through, and they did this time. 



.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, one of the lucky ones!


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

TexasTimbers said:


> View attachment 62975
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but how many phone calls did it take, and how much grief and aggravation was involved in getting a simple part.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hey greg*

Welcome back! Where Ya been lookin' for those Delta parts? :laughing:


----------



## Jeff Walters (Feb 20, 2013)

*Delta 50-868 Air Cleaner*

Hi All,

I have the above listed air cleaner in my shop and love it however the remote is acting weird. I have to bang it on my hand a couple of time before it will work. New batteries and all. I did a search for a replacement part# 410-09-160-0001 however all I find is discontinued, 

Does anyone have a suggestion for a replacement that will work with this unit?

Thanks,
Jeff Walters


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Would a remote like this work if you left the unit on? http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-indoor-wireless-remote-system-68759.html I might get one for my dust collector.


----------



## Jeff Walters (Feb 20, 2013)

*Delta 50-868 Air Cleaner*

Hi Paul,

Unfortunatly it would not. The unit has buttons you have to press to start it nd then set the speed and timer so a simple on off will not work. One other thing is I am not sure they will handle the current draw. If you are thinking about these for your system, check the current draw of your motor including the starting current. it may be to high for one of these type of remote.

Thnk you for your suggestion though.

Jeff Walters


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hey Jeff, welcome to the forum. This is the part where we are more support group (Hi, my name is Doug and I have some Delta tools.) 

If you can get it to work by giving it a good rap then it could be as simple as a loose wire inside the transmitter. You should be able to open it up with a couple screws and take a look. Could be fixable with basic soldering skills.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

So what is the problem behind Delta parts? Is places like toolpartsdirect not carrying them anymore or is Delta discontinuing make the parts?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

woodtick greg said:


> Yeah but how many phone calls did it take, and how much grief and aggravation was involved in getting a simple part.


A bunch, but I have to admit it was worth it. Replacing this saw or converting the wheels to accept adhesive tires was not something I was looking forward to.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> So what is the problem behind Delta parts? Is places like toolpartsdirect not carrying them anymore or is Delta discontinuing make the parts?


I asked my local Woodcraft last fall, they said Delta was moving warehouses after being sold. They did not want to place orders until everything settled.

It has taken far too long. I cannot understand how they will stay in business if folks are not able to purchase items.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I think even that is being generous (they are a Delta dealer after all). Places like toolspartsdirect simply can't get parts from Delta. I think there was a post on this thread or another from someone at one of them.


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Hopefully they can get this cluster*&$ figured out.

I hope I don't have to order any parts for the Delta stuff at work-
12/14" Table saws, Unisaws, RAS, etc.

If they end up not supporting their older tools there would be no reason to continue buying any machines from them.
You would be better off taking a chance on some Grizzly big iron,
at least they stock parts.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I had a problem getting parts for my bench top planer. It took several months to get a rear roller. I had a large chunk of rubber (or whatever) missing. This is when they were still under B&D. So when it came time for a new one I ended up with a Jet 15-inch. Up until then I had carried the family tradition of buying Delta.

I think they have made a huge mistake in how they have handled the transition.


----------



## Jeff Walters (Feb 20, 2013)

Shop Dad said:


> Hey Jeff, welcome to the forum. This is the part where we are more support group (Hi, my name is Doug and I have some Delta tools.)
> 
> If you can get it to work by giving it a good rap then it could be as simple as a loose wire inside the transmitter. You should be able to open it up with a couple screws and take a look. Could be fixable with basic soldering skills.


 
Hi There,

That is my next step. Hopefully that is exactly what I will find. If not then back to the drawing board.

Jeff


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Would a remote like this work if you left the unit on? http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-indoor-wireless-remote-system-68759.html I might get one for my dust collector.


Paul, is your dust collecor a 110v motor?
If so, checkout my review on LJ's. I used it several times today.
Three Button Wireless remote


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I placed an order for some Delta planer parts a couple of months ago and today I received my second order status update stating "Backorder: Unknown ETA".


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Marv said:


> I placed an order for some Delta planer parts a couple of months ago and today I received my second order status update stating "Backorder: Unknown ETA".


I received another email just a few minutes ago stating 
"New status: Shipped
Your order has been shipped" :huh:


----------



## t11t5 (Dec 12, 2012)

I purchased a new 18" Delta drill press about 13 months ago. One day raising the table i noticed it was getting harder and harder to turn the handle. It came to a stop. I opened it up and the gears were destroyed. I contacted Delta, I was told my model was discontinued. The rep then told me he would find me parts and ship them to me free of charge. So 3 months later I call him back and he tells me he had no luck with the parts. Now 13 months later I contacted a new rep and they gave me my money back. Im through with Delta..............................


----------



## doolieviola (Jan 9, 2014)

I’m looking for a throat block for a Delta 8” jointer 37-315. Any help anywhere?
Thanks
Doolieviola


----------



## zephyr (Apr 21, 2015)

*capacitor for 36-650*

I have a delta 36-650 table saw with a melted capacitor. I need to replace it and was told by delta and their local dealer that I need to look at the capacitor and read the specs off of it. The problem I have is that the capacitor is melted and not readable. It's not the starting capacitor which is 400 mfd but the other one. Does someone have this saw and could tell me the specs for the "run" capacitor written on the part.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

zephyr said:


> I have a delta 36-650 table saw with a melted capacitor. I need to replace it and was told by delta and their local dealer that I need to look at the capacitor and read the specs off of it. The problem I have is that the capacitor is melted and not readable. It's not the starting capacitor which is 400 mfd but the other one. Does someone have this saw and could tell me the specs for the "run" capacitor written on the part.


What is the make and model number of the motor? You should be able to find the correct capacitor from that.


----------



## zephyr (Apr 21, 2015)

Delta told me that they didn't know the specs for the capacitor and didn't sell them. I gave them the specs for the motor already but they said they still did not have that information and the best bet would be to find a saw like mine and look at the capacitor. Pretty lame!


----------



## PeteB (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi everyone l posted anything here before but you guys depressed the heck out of me. I have a half of dozen Delta/Rockwell pieces ranging from 1942 to 1987 and a 2003 (I think) 8in jointer. Other than replacing bearings & belts, why is there so trouble with your machines?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

PeteB said:


> Hi everyone l posted anything here before but you guys depressed the heck out of me. I have a half of dozen Delta/Rockwell pieces ranging from 1942 to 1987 and a 2003 (I think) 8in jointer. Other than replacing bearings & belts, why is there so trouble with your machines?


The newer Delta equipment isn't made as well as the machines you have. Then a few years back Delta has pretty much suspended selling parts for the machines they sell. It's one thing to have a machine you need parts from the company has gone out of business and another to need parts for a machine still in production and can't get them.


----------



## zephyr (Apr 21, 2015)

I've given up on Delta. That's why I'm asking at this forum if anyone has this same model saw 36-650 and if they could look on the motor and tell me the capacitance of the run capacitor which I could then purchase at another place since capacitors are pretty universal. I just need the specs off of an identical motor.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's what I've found about your saws capacitors


----------



## zephyr (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you so much, Ryan . That's exactly what I need.


----------



## IFC (Feb 16, 2016)

I had a problem with my Delta 50-868 Air Cleaner remote control (replacement part# 410-09-160-0001 which is now obsolete). At first, I'd have to knock the remote control a few times in my palm and it would work again however it got progressively worse to the point where it would no longer work. The batteries were fine. Opened the remote control up and with the back off I could get the remote control to work properly by simply shorting out the micro switches on the circuit board. Looks like the micro switch's internal contacts have oxidised and are no longer providing the contact closure required. Went to my local electronics supply store and found the "tactile" micro switches (2 for $1.33) made by Philmore (part # 30-14414). Replaced the 3 micro switches and all works as well as new. Had to trim 1/16" off the top of the buttons on the new micro switches to get them the same height as the old ones. Hope this can help other Delta 50-868 Air Cleaner owners.


----------

